# Martial Scientist Attacks



## mort655 (Jun 12, 2012)

I noticed in The Dying Skyseer that Surgical Precision had a gp cost attached to it, but the attacks gained in Digging for Lies and Always on Time do not. 

I'm curious if there's supposed to be a cost associated with learning these maneuvers. I figured the 2,600gp listed cost for Surgical Precision represented the cost in materials needed to master the technique...like having to procure a bunch of pig carcasses just so you can spend time hacking them up in the correct manner.


----------



## Tukka (Jun 12, 2012)

I figured the value is just there for DM reference purposes, like a Boon. Maybe if for whatever reason the Martial Scientist PC doesn't learn the skill in the course of the adventure, at some point later he could pay to take a few courses at a martial university to gain the power.

I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 12, 2012)

What Tukka said. We just forgot to include GP values for the other 2, and honestly this late in 4e I'm a little bored of hardcore "balance," so I'd probably be willing to just say, "You picked Martial Scientist, the option with few clear mechanical benefits. Here, have free cool maneuvers."


----------

